# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Arapların gözü Türk atlarında

## bozok

*Arapların gözü Türk atlarında* 


*17.01.2010 / gazeteport.com*



*Merkezi Fransa'da bulunan ''Uluslararası Arap Atı Yarış Organizasyonu Federasyonu'' (İFHAR) üyesi ve Suriye Tarım Bakanlığında görevli Mardini ve beraberindeki farklı Arap ülkelerinden gelen bir heyet, Türkiye'de ''safkan Arap atları''nın merkezi konumundaki şanlıurfa'da, konuyla ilgili araştırma ve incelemelerde bulundu.* 


Safkan Arap Atı Yetiştiricileri ve Sahipleri Derneği (SAAYSD) Başkanı Mehmet Cihat Gürüz'le şanlıurfa - Mardin kara yolu üzerinde bulunan bir at çiftliğine giden Arap heyeti, buradaki ''safkan Arap atları''yla ilgili bilgi aldı. 


SAAYSD Başkanı Gürüz, Suriye'nin son dönemlerde ''safkan Arap atları''yla yakından ilgilendiğini belirterek, ''Sanırım yarış düzenlemeye çalışıyorlar'' dedi. 


Amr Mardini ve beraberindekilerin, Türkiye'deki Arap atlarını görmek ve araştırma yapmak için geldiklerini dile getiren Gürüz, şunları kaydetti: 


''Safkan Arap atlarının ülkemizde yavaş yavaş bir ekol olduğunu, değer olduğunu bütün dünyayaya tanıtmaya başladık. Ve bütün dünyanın şu anda ilgisi bu konuda. Türkiye'de Arap atlarının yarış özellikleri dolayısıyla, dünyanın en iyi safkan Arap atları Türkiye'de bulunmaktadır. Arkadaşlar da bu konularda inceleme yapmak üzere buraya geldiler, biz de kendileriyle yakından ilgilendik.'' 


Türkiye'de safkan Arap atlarının merkezi konumundaki şanlıurfa'da, çok sayıda aile at yetiştiriciliği ve at yarışlarıyla ilgileniyor.



...

----------

